# NEW REAL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s. See post.



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

follow the progress on facebook ..

*tires are thru customs and will be mounted and ready to view/touch/etc in vegas...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

REAL SPORTWAYS!!!!!!! stronger, better materials, built by riders .. 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/PremiumSportwayLLC?fref=ts

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

no more room for haters .. facts are facts it happened and its changed tires for us forever


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

price?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

EBAY said:


> price?


x2 what she said


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

Wish they made 15's so I could ride them on my stock Cadillac wires


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

EBAY said:


> price?


From the other threads they will be between 130 and 140 a tire.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

cant wait to see these mahfuckas


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SO THIS MEANS THE (OG 520'S) AND THE RADIALS LIKE THE (FR-380) SHOULD GO DOWN IN PRICE?!?!?!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

fuck ! they look nice


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

they will be compareable with coker in price, only MUCH better and the real deal no ugly junk

THE standard in lowrider tires is back...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> cant wait to see these mahfuckas


x 5.20:yes:..:thumbsup:im ready!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh shit ... they have arrived in CA ...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> SO THIS MEANS THE (OG 520'S) AND THE RADIALS LIKE THE (FR-380) SHOULD GO DOWN IN PRICE?!?!?!


I wouldn't say that , the FR 380'S are discontinued and there are alot of people that prefer radials over bias ply


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

firme63ragtop said:


> I wouldn't say that , they are discontinued and are some people that prefer radials over bias ply


I just wonder what happens can they use everything like Og, cause don't coker own the rights I mean premium sportway, and the new Coker tires are supposed to be the revamped version of the old, or is Coker doing these also just asking


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh also for people selling tires for 1,000 a set for ogs, wouldn't there tires be the same as the new old ones?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

firme63ragtop said:


> I wouldn't say that , the FR 380'S are discontinued and there are alot of people that prefer radials over bias ply


Bias ply suck if you actually drive the car....


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Bias ply suck if you actually drive the car....


after having over 10 cars on bias plys from hot rods to 60s cruisers i gotta say youre full of shit ... 

a good quality bis ply rides great and properly aired has no real issues (most people dont keep proper pressure and check as often as needed).. also remember they need a GOOD balance, not some backyard bullshit this is vital ... ive been 120+ on bias plys on WISCONSIN shit pothole cracked up roads and had no issues ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

touchdowntodd said:


> after having over 10 cars on bias plys from hot rods to 60s cruisers i gotta say youre full of shit ...
> 
> a good quality bis ply rides great and properly aired has no real issues (most people dont keep proper pressure and check as often as needed).. also remember they need a GOOD balance, not some backyard bullshit this is vital ... ive been 120+ on bias plys on WISCONSIN shit pothole cracked up roads and had no issues ...


NOT full of shit,thanx,got a new set of cokers came with my 60 and they wander all over the road,had them on a 1970 chevelle as well,similar experience.
Wisconson roads are like glass compared to highways here.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lol ya right about the roads LOL, these are like minefields .. if your only experience is with coker tires (of any type) i would point to that as possibly the reason

bias plys that are poorly made often need to be shaved to round, ive had about 6 sets of coker tires over the years when i felt they were my only option (years ago), and i have never had a set that didnt need one of the four tires shaved down to be round ... their tires suck and they know it .. ive had so many issues, and i never even messed around with the crap 520s they made ... 

and like i said remember how they need to be taken care of, there was a reason back in the day people checked tire pressure nearly every time they filled up .. i dont know how many people ive seen with tire pressure incorrect .. i know us lowrider guys like 45-50psi in our radials, but keep in mind that the bias plys were normally ran 20-30psi (gotta play with it to find what rides best for the weight of teh car) .. 45-50psi like ive seen countless people run on lowriders is retarded for bias plys .. it wil definetely create wander

not to mention people letting cars sit for time and flat spots forming ... this is VERY common with cheaper bias plys

either way .. this isnt a thread for bias ply vs radial .. this is for 520 lovers ... thanks


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

bring on them 5.20s ..gottts to keep it o.g


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Bias ply suck if you actually drive the car....















I DROVE MY 59 AROUND TOWN AN ABOUT 1 1/2 HRS AWAY FROM TOWN, I DID NOT NOTICE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE BIAS PLY TIRES (NO SWERVING) OR ANYTHING! OH AND THE TIRES ARE CHOKERS 2PLYS!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

firme63ragtop said:


> I wouldn't say that , the FR 380'S are discontinued and there are alot of people that prefer radials over bias ply


WOW! DIDNT KNOW THAT! SHIT IM WILLING TO LET GO OF ALL MY FR-380'S FOR SOME OF THEM NEW 520'S!  :thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> WOW! DIDNT KNOW THAT! SHIT IM WILLING TO LET GO OF ALL MY FR-380'S FOR SOME OF THEM NEW 520'S!  :thumbsup:


Haha it's tempting , but I think I'll hang on to my 380's . Ima stock up on 5.20's though , and have Tha best of both worlds . Can't beat that OG 5.20 look


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

o.g 520,s are the shit..they look great and the ones i have had in the past never gave me any problems while rolling it was always the flat spot in the tire from sitting so long that i hated to deal with....like driving with a cinder block for wheels till that flat spot works itself out..


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT SIT ON 520'S ABOUT THE FLAT SPOTS I USUALLY PUSH THE CAR FORWARD OR BACKWARD 2 FEET TO GET IT OFF THE FLAT SPOT 10 MINUTES BEFORE HEADING OUT IT GET RID OF THE FLAT SPOTS 520'S TTT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> Bias ply suck if you actually drive the car....


Lmao, WTF? Must've been some coker BS you was riding on.


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

plague said:


> I just wonder what happens can they use everything like Og, cause don't coker own the rights I mean premium sportway, and the new Coker tires are supposed to be the revamped version of the old, or is Coker doing these also just asking


I'm not sure, but the sidewall on my coker 5.20 says "premium sport" and not sportway.....


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 553345
> View attachment 553346
> I DROVE MY 59 AROUND TOWN AN ABOUT 1 1/2 HRS AWAY FROM TOWN, I DID NOT NOTICE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE BIAS PLY TIRES (NO SWERVING) OR ANYTHING! OH AND THE TIRES ARE CHOKERS 2PLYS!!!


Yep. I've had that same 2 ply era mounted on a set of 13" supremes, have driven 'em over 5 years now, ('66 then, now my '62) and I'm a sucker for burnouts to please a crowd too, lol. I also had a "mutt" set on the G-house for a while, and the later Cokers seemed to be meaty as shit, and ride smoother than a radial once they warm-up. Nice 59 by the way.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...gotta get a set of these ones for sure!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

mysweet63 said:


> I'm not sure, but the sidewall on my coker 5.20 says "premium sport" and not sportway.....


This is correct.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

plague said:


> I just wonder what happens can they use everything like Og, cause don't coker own the rights I mean premium sportway, and the new Coker tires are supposed to be the revamped version of the old, or is Coker doing these also just asking


Lmao, have you seen the cokers? They don't say "premium sportway" cokers makes "premium sport", they are as fake as "zenith of california" was. Those BS names should give it away as to how fake those companies are.


Might as well open a burger joint and name it McDons.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

rIdaho said:


> ...gotta several sets of these ones for sure!


FIXT.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

firme63ragtop said:


> Haha it's tempting , but I think I'll hang on to my 380's . Ima stock up on 5.20's though , and have Tha best of both worlds . Can't beat that OG 5.20 look















....


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Lmao, have you seen the cokers? They don't say "premium sportway" cokers makes "premium sport", they are as fake as "zenith of california" was. Those BS names should give it away as to how fake those companies are.
> 
> 
> Might as well open a burger joint and name it McDons.


Yea that's what I pointed out a couple comments up.... I still don't think the cokers are that bad, haven't had any problems with mine so far....


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

besides the coker control and quality issues, they ARENT the real deal ...

look at these .. amazing .. look 100x better than cokers and made better as well .. plus the REAL name and design


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> besides the coker control and quality issues, they ARENT the real deal ...
> 
> look at these .. amazing .. look 100x better than cokers and made better as well .. plus the REAL name and design
> 
> View attachment 553702


yeah that!!


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks killer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

are these by coker???


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> are these by coker???


No, those are og premiums....


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

no coker junk ... see the 5 treads? and the fact that they are GOOD lookin? LOL


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

and ya, OG premium sportways, but dont forget that they are NEW!!!!!!!!!!!fresh made and structurally improved with same dimensions and details


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

are they sponsoring you?:h5:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

not at all homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

well i have only had the coker so i was just wondering but all looks good were do you get the new ones from?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

This fuckin picture is amazing.
Now sumone should mount'em on a set of Cragars and a set of og bolt ons.
View attachment 553702


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

agreed i cant wait to see em on reverse cragars


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Hopefully competition brings the price down!! Then Ill worry about the chicken sh#t details...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

im glad i waited to buy my tires. I can wait until these come out


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Seen them at the Super Show. Nice tires.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> Hopefully competition brings the price down!! Then Ill worry about the chicken sh#t details...


there is no competition on this tires. if youre reffering to the cokers, theyre not even at the same level as these tires are.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, they look OG. Here's a pic I took.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

they are killin ... the right looks with new technology and improvements .. cant beat it ..

chocker is done


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

To think i almost bought a set of cockers few months ago...thank fuk!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> there is no competition on this tires. if youre reffering to the cokers, theyre not even at the same level as these tires are.


I AGREE, BUT THE DEMAND IS GOING TO SHOOT THE PRICE THROUGH THE ROOF.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

prices wont jump up ... cokers will just have to stop making their ugly tires already


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> To think i almost bought a set of cockers few months ago...thank fuk!


congrats on not buying coker, they suck monkey cum through coffee stirrers.


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Any word on if they'll be available in a wide whitewall?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> they are killin ... the right looks with new technology and improvements .. cant beat it ..
> 
> chocker is done


X2 they look real good in person. Guy said they'll be able to handle the 45-50 psi we ride on too. Would have picked a set up on the spot if they had em.


----------



## Voodoo64 (Mar 18, 2008)

when will they be out anyone know?


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

My guy who went to the super show said 4-6 weeks but shipping to chicago is abt $560, dont know about anywhere else.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I talked with the 520 guys at their booth real cool peeps


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

94caddi said:


> My guy who went to the super show said 4-6 weeks but shipping to chicago is abt $560, dont know about anywhere else.


That aint possible dude, 600 is price for shipping a set of tires to italy. Domestic HAS to be lower.


----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad i didnt buy cokers last month ........ where can i get these and do they come in a 14


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Impala killer said:


> I talked with the 520 guys at their booth real cool peeps


was touchdowntodd there endorsing these tires?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

OG_HOODLUM said:


> Glad i didnt buy cokers last month ........ where can i get these and do they come in a 14


yes sir, they'll come in 13" and 14" in small white walls.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

when corky coker get wind of this he'll be like:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

Mr Buckworth said:


> was touchdowntodd there endorsing these tires?


nope ...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn homie blowin up the thread these are true premium sportways ..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

seeing these tires for me was the highlight to my las vegas trip..Thanks for chopping it up with me guys!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Will these tires be the end of 3 inch a arm extensions?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lone star said:


> Will these tires be the end of 3 inch a arm extensions?


Fuck I hope so.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Lolzzz


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im ready for the book!!!!!!!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Stoped at there booth cool guys and sick ass 5.20s can't wait to put my order in!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

909 MAJESTICS said:


> Stoped at there booth cool guys and sick ass 5.20s can't wait to put my order in!


theyll look sick on your car too mario


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Real nice tires seen then at da show will be getting a few sets


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any more pics?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Who makes them? Are they made in the U.S? Anyone here have a test set? Would really like feed back from some body that has rolled them. Im very interested in picking up a few sets.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> theyll look sick on your car too mario


Yes they will homie


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

lone star said:


> Will these tires be the end of 3 inch a arm extensions?


Hahaha.....good one here. I hope so btw.


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

will we be able to get them buffed out?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> Yes, they look OG. Here's a pic I took.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

touchdowntodd said:


> no coker junk ... see the 5 treads? and the fact that they are GOOD lookin? LOL


Any side by side comparisons?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Any side by side comparisons?


dude ther 100% just like the og's only better..What i noticed is the font on the tires is way more crisp..

these tires are fuckin awesome!!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

are the premium sportway 5.20's made to hop on or mostly made to give that sleek clean luxury look??


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Here are some pictures from the Vegas show. The tires looked real nice.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn I wanted cokers soo, just might wait awhile and see if these are really going to be for sale.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

For Sale said:


> Here are some pictures from the Vegas show. The tires looked real nice.



man that makes me smile.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lowlinc93 said:


> Damn I wanted cokers soo, just might wait awhile and see if these are really going to be for sale.



there is NO IF ... they WILL be for sale


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

TATTOO-76 said:


> man that makes me smile.


You aint never lying!!! Somthing popped in my pants when i seen these at the booth.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> You aint never lying!!! Somthing pooped in my pants when i seen these at the booth.


:wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hoppin62 said:


> :wow:


good one:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

For Sale said:


> Here are some pictures from the Vegas show. The tires looked real nice.


nice  I think my regal may look nice with a set of these tires


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> Fuck I hope so.


I hope so too...


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

For Sale said:


> Here are some pictures from the Vegas show. The tires looked real nice.


Here are the facts, there is no better looking tire than Lowrider Tire than the O.G. Premium Sportway 5.20............. Its a reality that the 175/70/14 Hankoooooook tire looks like shit and Cooper, Hercules and Remington quit making the the 175/75/14 WW that was available not too long ago. Old dry hardened nylon NOS Premium sportways will not hold up so Im not sure how some sellers want $1000.00 for a set. Most important, the Choker 5.20 looked like shit from day one and will always will ( Just look at their tread pattern), people bought them because it was the only alternative and thats it. It never jump up for joy when Choker 5.20s came out a second design. Liars about their PLYS.
The FR380 ww is for the rider on 13's and does nothing for any other size wheels, so its a dead end for my Tru Rays. 
I have Hankooooks 175/70/14 on my ride and not proud to say it, just didnt have a choice in June 2010. 
I am proud to say that there is the best alternative and gonna I definately will be going with a fresh set of OG Premium Sportways 5.20x14 Skinny White Wall. Thanks to who ever was behind the the idea of reviving this discontinued tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

touchdowntodd said:


> there is NO IF ... they WILL be for sale


:h5: cant wait till they hit the streets...ill buy some after I hear how they hold up.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

pics i took while there.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

O


For Sale said:


> Here are some pictures from the Vegas show. The tires looked real nice.


Dam, I never thought I would see this. Great news.


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, just thought We would post up some information.....

Final price is set at $140 each or $560 for a set of 4. This DOES NOT include shipping. We are working with shipping companies to find the best rate. Expect to pay $100 per set to ship from the west coast to the east coast, and about $75 to go about halfway across the country. If you can get 4 or more people together to buy a set each, we can ship them via a freight truck, and it will cost less. The most often asked question is when will they be available. We are working with a large factory, and it will take a few months to get into their production schedule.This company makes hundreds of thousands of tires a year, and for them to stop the production line just to make a few thousand tires for us takes some time. Taking into consideration that, the time it takes to make our tires, our road and lab testing, and final DOT approval, we should see tires in the beginning of February.

Our road testers will be receiving their tires next week, and will start the road test immediately. Look here for all the information on the testing and the results.

We are planning on beginning the pre order sale in 3-4 weeks.

There will be more information posted as it becomes available.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Are u ordering enough to meet demand and to have xtra for after the enitial rush? I ask cause I know alot of old skoolers that dont have facebook and or layitlow. I have talked to them about this amazing opp and they are all in.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey everyone, just thought We would post up some information.....
> 
> Final price is set at $140 each or $560 for a set of 4. This DOES NOT include shipping. We are working with shipping companies to find the best rate. Expect to pay $100 per set to ship from the west coast to the east coast, and about $75 to go about halfway across the country. If you can get 4 or more people together to buy a set each, we can ship them via a freight truck, and it will cost less. The most often asked question is when will they be available. We are working with a large factory, and it will take a few months to get into their production schedule.This company makes hundreds of thousands of tires a year, and for them to stop the production line just to make a few thousand tires for us takes some time. Taking into consideration that, the time it takes to make our tires, our road and lab testing, and final DOT approval, we should see tires in the beginning of February.
> 
> ...


OH I SEE A TAX TIME SPECIAL:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> pics i took while there.


ANY PICS OF THE 520 ON HUB CAPS???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NICE F****** TIRES:yes:


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

The initial quantity is still being worked out. Because of the tremendous initial costs we do not have the capital to simply buy 2000+ tires. Right now we are still not sure of the demand. We know it will be high, but right now we dont have actual numbers. You mentioned an excellent point that many do not do the layitlow and Facebook thing, so we have no real way to reach out to these people and let them know. Our main goal is to get as many tires made as we can. 

The majority of the pre sale will occur online. There will no doubt be some sales to local clubs that will be processed directly by us, but we prefer people interested go to the website, which will be up and running soon.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Premium Sportway said:


> The initial quantity is still being worked out. Because of the tremendous initial costs we do not have the capital to simply buy 2000+ tires. Right now we are still not sure of the demand. We know it will be high, but right now we dont have actual numbers. You mentioned an excellent point that many do not do the layitlow and Facebook thing, so we have no real way to reach out to these people and let them know. Our main goal is to get as many tires made as we can.
> 
> The majority of the pre sale will occur online. There will no doubt be some sales to local clubs that will be processed directly by us, but we prefer people interested go to the website, which will be up and running soon.


:h5:


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

For Sale said:


> Here are some pictures from the Vegas show. The tires looked real nice.


Damn can't wait to get some and wrap them on my tru spokes and give my 77 monte that real ol school look. Thanks again for making this possible.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> Yes, they look OG. Here's a pic I took.


*They look good, damn good!!! Wish I could afford them. Good luck with your sales & keep the LOW RIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE*:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Premium Sportway said:


> The initial quantity is still being worked out. Because of the tremendous initial costs we do not have the capital to simply buy 2000+ tires. Right now we are still not sure of the demand. We know it will be high, but right now we dont have actual numbers. You mentioned an excellent point that many do not do the layitlow and Facebook thing, so we have no real way to reach out to these people and let them know. Our main goal is to get as many tires made as we can.
> 
> The majority of the pre sale will occur online. There will no doubt be some sales to local clubs that will be processed directly by us, but we prefer people interested go to the website, which will be up and running soon.


So in order to get some,we have to prepay before they are even made,or just a deposit?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> So in order to get some,we have to prepay before they are even made,or just a deposit?


:uh:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lo pab 77 said:


> Damn can't wait to get some and wrap them on my tru spokes and give my 77 monte that real ol school look. Thanks again for making this possible.


:yes: x's 75! :biggrin:


----------



## budgetperf72 (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn these look legit.. I'm ready to pre pay a set of 14's to wrap around my rockets!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whr u guys out of is thr local pick up. They do look nice wish it had OG pri$e too LOL


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

I want a set!!!!!!


----------



## trdmtrs86 (Nov 20, 2012)

touchdowntodd said:


> after having over 10 cars on bias plys from hot rods to 60s cruisers i gotta say youre full of shit ...
> 
> a good quality bis ply rides great and properly aired has no real issues (most people dont keep proper pressure and check as often as needed).. also remember they need a GOOD balance, not some backyard bullshit this is vital ... ive been 120+ on bias plys on WISCONSIN shit pothole cracked up roads and had no issues ...



How much air do you keep in your tires? Recommended psi is 36, but I been keeping it at 33.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:chuck:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

I want one one of them jerseys... Nice!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

aztecsef1 said:


> I want one one of them jerseys... Nice!


Would look nice with the year of your car on the back, OR 5.20


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

what is the website? you can add another set sold for me.



Premium Sportway said:


> The initial quantity is still being worked out. Because of the tremendous initial costs we do not have the capital to simply buy 2000+ tires. Right now we are still not sure of the demand. We know it will be high, but right now we dont have actual numbers. You mentioned an excellent point that many do not do the layitlow and Facebook thing, so we have no real way to reach out to these people and let them know. Our main goal is to get as many tires made as we can.
> 
> The majority of the pre sale will occur online. There will no doubt be some sales to local clubs that will be processed directly by us, but we prefer people interested go to the website, which will be up and running soon.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

PremiumSportway.com, you can also find them on Facebook.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

TopDogg said:


> PremiumSportway.com, you can also find them on Facebook.


is this top dogg from the bay? was with luxurious??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Sent email from website for an order, THANKS


----------

